# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011



## xfishbonex (1. November 2011)

Und weiter gehts Männers  viel Glück


----------



## Pugi (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Brauner Monster-Absteiger! MEFO mit *96* cm #6 und zwei 60er Brandungsdorsche.
Dieser Fang war echt geil und macht Laune auf die kommende Saison! Handyfoto und Messen musste bei diesem Riesen sein. Sorry! Sonst glaubt mir je *Keiner* diesen Riesen-Fang. Wenn der Fisch blank und rund wird darf er nochmals beißen. Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar wieviele MEFO`s in dieser Größe je beim Schmeißen vom Ufer aus gefangen wurden. Lange war mir nicht klar was ich da am Haken hatte. Die Dorsche haben heftiger gebissen! Hat auf max Wurfweite gebissen und sich gleichmal 5 Minuten an der Oberfläche gewälzt bis sie das erste Mal Schnur nahm. Die Landung nach ca 20 Minuten war problemlos. Allerdings sties der Kescher an seine Grenzen. Der Haken löste sich gleich im Kescher.
Bin jetzt schon Heiß auf die kommende Saison!!!
Köder: Blinker Pilgrim 28 g schwarz/rot
Petri


----------



## küstenheini (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Boahh, dickes dickes Petri, das is ja mal echt n riiiieeesen Teil!!!!
So eine riesige Meerforelle hab ich noch nie gesehen...wahnsinn
Da kann man echt nur gratulieren..würd ich mir als XXL-Poster übers Bett hängen


----------



## Tomasz (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Alter Schwede|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.

Gratulation#6

Tomasz


----------



## FoolishFarmer (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Wahnsinnsteil... Gratulation!


Pugi schrieb:


> Brauner Monster-Absteiger!


Aber wohl doch mehr ein *Auf-* denn ein Absteiger um diese Jahreszeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Petri Heil!#6#h

Is dat `n Reptil.|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## RibnitzerJung (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

schon grausam... da fragt man sich, ob man sich noch in die ostsee trauen sollte! ^^

aber was ein bursche... bw mädel!


----------



## Gemini (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Hässlich! 

Potthässliches Vieh!

Ich würd mich was schämen so eine mies proportionierte 
Forelle auch noch abzulichten, der Gollum unter den 
Meerforellen...


----------



## Der-Graf (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

@Gemini: Du hast vergessen, deine Schrift grün zu färben... 

@Pugi: Wahnsinn! Ein unglaublich dickes und langes Petri!!! #6


----------



## FalkenFisch (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

******* . . . ich geh´da nie wieder waten, geschweige denn  schwimmen#t.

:m


----------



## longhorn (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

*Petri,
toller Fisch* :m


----------



## Rhöde (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



Pugi schrieb:


> Brauner Monster-Absteiger! MEFO mit *96* cm #6 und zwei 60er Brandungsdorsche.
> Dieser Fang war echt geil und macht Laune auf die kommende Saison! Handyfoto und Messen musste bei diesem Riesen sein. Sorry! Sonst glaubt mir je *Keiner* diesen Riesen-Fang. Wenn der Fisch blank und rund wird darf er nochmals beißen. Mir ist noch nicht ganz klar wieviele MEFO`s in dieser Größe je beim Schmeißen vom Ufer aus gefangen wurden. Lange war mir nicht klar was ich da am Haken hatte. Die Dorsche haben heftiger gebissen! Hat auf max Wurfweite gebissen und sich gleichmal 5 Minuten an der Oberfläche gewälzt bis sie das erste Mal Schnur nahm. Die Landung nach ca 20 Minuten war problemlos. Allerdings sties der Kescher an seine Grenzen. Der Haken löste sich gleich im Kescher.
> Bin jetzt schon Heiß auf die kommende Saison!!!
> Köder: Blinker Pilgrim 28 g schwarz/rot
> Petri


 

Dickes Petri ! Die Geschichte dazu mußte ich gleich nochmal aufzeigen !!!

Aber wieso "heiß auf die kommende Saison" ?
Wurden doch schon schöne Silberlinge mit losem Schuppenkleid gefangen !
Ich würde sagen, die Saison ist in vollem Gange  !


----------



## stefan08 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

|bigeyes Ganz Dickes Fettes Petri auch von mir#6 
ich muss ans Wasser  Haut was raus!!!


----------



## Daishima (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Respekt!!!!!!!!!!#6


----------



## ole van der see (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

LECK MICH....WAS EIN HAMMER FISCH!!!!
petri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Aber wieso "*heiß auf die kommende Saison"* ?
Wurden doch schon schöne Silberlinge mit losem Schuppenkleid gefangen !
Ich würde sagen, die Saison ist in vollem Gange  ![/QUOTE]

*Neeee, was hab ihr das gut!*
Wir in Meck/Pomm müssen noch ein bissel ausharren!

Dickes Petri zum fetten Aufsteiger, reingehauen...Maik


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Was für ne Granate!  |bigeyes|bigeyes
Petri!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

*Lex "Micha" Marsch!!!!*

Was für eine Mörderpusche!!

Und ich dachte, bei dem Fotohintergrund wärst Du auf Pupentour gewesen ... aber dann noch an der Küste... Sauber!


Dachte erst, das ist bestimmt ein Salar, aber das Foto ist bei näherer Betrachtung m.E. eindeutig Mefo!


----------



## laxvän (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Was für ein Monsterfisch:k.
Dickes Petri #6


----------



## sugi (4. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

He-he-he-;+-was is den dat für`n Monster -Cool -ganz dickes Petri................WOW #6
LG Sugi-


----------



## xfishbonex (5. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

dein zander ist aber auch ein fettes monster #6


----------



## Meerforellenfan (5. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Das ist einfach nur geil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wildshark (5. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Einfach riesig!!


Glückwunsch!!

Aber wie ist denn jetzt dein Wunschmaß noch??

Gruß
Sharky

​


----------



## Pugi (8. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Petri Dank!
Als nächstes Wunschmaß könnte ich mir ja >1m "in Silber" setzen! Habe das im Spaß auch gleich gesagt, ist aber utopisch. So einen Dusel hat man nur einmal - zumindest vom Ufer. 
Habe Ende Juni 10 lange Tage und Nächte in Norwegen auf Lachs geangelt und dabei nur einen Lachs mit 50 cm (aber auf Fliege) erwischt. Das jetzt war die passende Entschädigung. Ist irgendwie schon pervers! Da fährt man extra nach Norwegen um einen Großen zu fangen, dabei sind sie vor der Haustür!!!

Petri

Pugi


----------



## Firefox2 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

jo von mir auch ein dickes Petri zu den kleinen,
war den sonst keiner los im Nov.  ..?
@ Andre was geht bei dir..? wollte So. mal einen Versuch starten..!


----------



## stiffler72 (11. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Wir haben halt seit geraumer Zeit reichlich Ostwind.... #c


----------



## Meerforellenfan (11. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

am mittwoch in der lübecker bucht aber in dem nebel gabs nur seegras


----------



## Firefox2 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Nebel und Seegras, Ostwind...
Naja am WE sollen ja optimale Vorraussetzung herrschen, werde mal stoff geben und vorlegen.

" die 96er ist ja aussen vor "


----------



## xfishbonex (13. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Hallo Leute 
Was für ein Geiles Wetter Heute süd ost ne 1  und ne 42cm mefo 
sonne pur :g



geil


----------



## Reverend Mefo (13. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Petri Andre! #h

War ebenfalls los und konnte leider nur das schöne Wetter geniessen - war trotzdem cool. Mein Kollege hatte allerdings auf Blech immerhin einen dicken Nachläufer.


----------



## Jo Black (14. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

*Petri !!!!

Räum schon mal dein Wohnzimmer aus !!!|supergri|supergri|supergri*


xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Was für ein Geiles Wetter Heute süd ost ne 1  und ne 42cm mefo
> sonne pur :g
> Anhang anzeigen 173981
> ...


----------



## Jari_St.Pauli (14. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

#6 Sauber!

Ich komme leider nicht los im Moment 



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Was für ein Geiles Wetter Heute süd ost ne 1  und ne 42cm mefo
> sonne pur :g
> Anhang anzeigen 173981
> ...


----------



## Jungangler97 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Wo kann man denn in der Nähe von Wismar ein paar Meerforellen auch ohne Wathose an den Haken bekommen?
Ist der Wallensteingraben geeignet?


----------



## OssiHWI (18. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

wenn du bis 31.3. warten möchtest, dann könnte das klappen. Allerdings hab ich noch von keinen Fängen gehört. Und den Rest schick ich dir per PN...Müssen ja nicht alle wissen, dass es in der Ostsee Mefos gibt...:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (18. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> wenn du bis 31.3. warten möchtest, dann könnte das klappen. Allerdings hab ich noch von keinen Fängen gehört. Und den Rest schick ich dir per PN...Müssen ja nicht alle wissen, dass es in der Ostsee Mefos gibt...:vik:


 du spinner 
wann wollen wir los nächstes weekend 
weiß du noch genau vor ein jahr das weiß ich genau da waren wir los frag mal addi :glg andre


----------



## Heringsfresser (18. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Und den Rest schick ich dir per PN...Müssen ja nicht alle wissen, dass es in der Ostsee Mefos gibt...:vik:



Das ist bestimmt die richtige Strategie, die Strände vor Überfüllung zu schützen Mir persönlich ist das ja eh egal, ich verstehe gut, dass es bei Ankunft am Strand auch mal voll sein kann. Macht einfach zu viel Spaß. |rolleyes 

Aber so ganz allgemein, auf verschickte PN hinweisen, wenn man um etwas eher keine Welle machen will, wozu!? Bei jedem Anmelden poppt das doch sowieso auf.. !?

Nimms mir bitte nicht krumm, ist nich persönlich gemeint. Petrikowski!!


----------



## OssiHWI (18. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> du spinner
> wann wollen wir los nächstes weekend


 
ich muss Samstag arbeiten und dann mal schauen...und mach dein Telefon an...man man man...


----------



## OssiHWI (18. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



Heringsfresser schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt die richtige Strategie, die Strände vor Überfüllung zu schützen Mir persönlich ist das ja eh egal, ich verstehe gut, dass es bei Ankunft am Strand auch mal voll sein kann. Macht einfach zu viel Spaß. |rolleyes
> 
> Aber so ganz allgemein, auf verschickte PN hinweisen, wenn man um etwas eher keine Welle machen will, wozu!? Bei jedem Anmelden poppt das doch sowieso auf.. !?
> 
> Nimms mir bitte nicht krumm, ist nich persönlich gemeint. Petrikowski!!


 
Und genau aus dem Grund poste ich nichts mehr hier. 

Es gibt immer wieder Leute die es in den falschen Hals bekommen und dann ihren dämlichen Senf dazu geben müssen. Man wie mich das anstinkt!!!! Das nächste mal mach ich 10 Smileys dahinter und für die ganz doofen mach ich nen Absatz und erklär mein vorhergehendes Posting ausführlich...


----------



## xfishbonex (18. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Und genau aus dem Grund poste ich nichts mehr hier.
> 
> Es gibt immer wieder Leute die es in den falschen Hals bekommen und dann ihren dämlichen Senf dazu geben müssen. Man wie mich das anstinkt!!!! Das nächste mal mach ich 10 Smileys dahinter und für die ganz doofen mach ich nen Absatz und erklär mein vorhergehendes Posting ausführlich...


 grööööööööööööööööööhl komm schon sag mir dein hotspot
:gich fange ja nur kleine


----------



## Ostseestipper (19. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> grööööööööööööööööööhl komm schon sag mir dein hotspot
> :gich fange ja nur kleine


 
Seine geheime Geheimstelle |kopfkrat |rolleyes ...??? ... Niemals!!
So ist er halt, ... unser Ossi. Gerade heraus , ... aber´n feiner Kerl (glaub ich)!  
|wavey:
Gruß Mark


----------



## chrbusch (19. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Seine geheime Geheimstelle |kopfkrat |rolleyes ...??? ... Niemals!!
> So ist er halt, ... unser Ossi. Gerade heraus , ... aber´n feiner Kerl (glaub ich)!
> |wavey:
> Gruß Mark



Ganz generell meine ich: Fast alle hier sind volljährig; die Erziehung muss daher als im Wesentlichen abgeschlossen betrachtet werden. Wenn nicht, so gehören die anderen Forumsteilnehmer jedenfalls nicht zu den Erziehungsberechtigten )

Also, laßt doch einfach alle das Kritisieren der Anderen und Angelt miteinander! 
Und die, die hier keinen mögen, lassen das Kritisieren der Anderen und angeln alleine.

Streß und Bevormundung haben wir doch alle im Job genug (und die Verheirateten auch zuhause).

Ich finde uns alle nett!

Christopher


----------



## Rhöde (20. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Es gibt immer wieder Leute die es in den falschen Hals bekommen und dann ihren dämlichen Senf dazu geben müssen. Man wie mich das anstinkt!!!! Das nächste mal mach ich 10 Smileys dahinter und für die ganz doofen mach ich nen Absatz und erklär mein vorhergehendes Posting ausführlich...


 
|good:

Nicht ärgern  !
So oft kommt es ja in letzter Zeit nicht vor. Ich bin guter Dinge und denke die Masse ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (20. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Gestern bei totalem Flachwasser mit Blech und Fliege los.
Blech, um ein paar Torske außerhalb der Flachwasserbereiche anzutesten ...  Fehlanzeige.
Fliege, um im Nahbereich den scheuen Herbstforellen einen Appetithappen zu servieren .., ja, das hätte fast geklappt, wenn ich daran geglaubt hätte #t. So konnte ich halt nicht glauben, dass der Schwall ca 5m vor mir der Fliege gegolten hatte, da ich in der Entfernung meinen gern attakierten Übergang zwischen Schnur und Leader glaubte und erst viel zu spät feststellte, dass sich der bereits deutlich vor dem Schwall befand. Beim nächsten Strippen also nur noch ganz kurz einen Widerstand gespürt, und dann nichts mehr. Schön dämlich, irgendwie wie bei "Deutschland sucht den Superpfosten". Wenn man schon auf Mefos angelt, dann sollte man auch jederzeit auf einen Biss vorbereitet sein, wenn man auch auf keinen hoffen darf. Das ist beim Blecheln echt einfacher, da genügt die Ködergeschwindigkeit schon, dass der Fisch beim Biss wenigstens hängt .. wenn auch nicht unbedingt für lange Zeit :q


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (20. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Heute mal wieder anner Küste gewesen...hatte ein wenig Startschwierigkeiten...am ersten Spot....ich hatte Bock auf Distanz...also hämmerte ich meinen Snaps in die Nebelbank...meine Schnur sah das anders....bei 50 Meter...kam eine prachtvolle Perücke zum Vorschein....grummel...und das nicht genug....vor uns ein Kutter mit besoffenen Dänen mit mächtig viel Stimmung.Mein Kollege erschrak so sehr......das er das Kurbeln vergaß.....Abriss....ab zum Auto...Hose runter...zum nächsten Spot....während der Fahrt neue Schnur aufgespult....mmh....20 Meter Sichtweite...eine weisse Wand...zwei Bisse versemmelt....eine 40er kam kurz raus und durfte weiter.....der Kollege "Teilzeit" hatte zwei gute Fische am Band....doch beide verabschiedeten sich ohne sich zu zeigen.....ein Tag mit Höhen und Tiefen.....(ich weiß,mein Grinsen ist blöd ha ha)


----------



## Rhöde (21. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ..(ich weiß,mein Grinsen ist blöd ha ha)


 
Ne ne, glaube nach den Negativerlebnissen hätte ich auch gegrinst. Auch wenn 's ne kleene war. Die war bestimmt erarbeitet.
Petri !


----------



## Salziges Silber (21. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ich weiß,mein Grinsen ist blöd ha ha)


 
Moinsen, gefällt mir das Grinsen, gibt doch fast nichts´schöneres als ne süsse Silberne in den nassen Händen zu halten...Maik


----------



## Dr. Komix (23. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Morgen Abend gibt's ein kurzen Bericht vom Tag.


----------



## OssiHWI (23. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

dann hau was raus....


----------



## xfishbonex (23. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Morgen Abend gibt's ein kurzen Bericht vom Tag.


 ruf mich jede std an alter :gda geht morgen was #6hau was raus wir telefonieren


----------



## Dr. Komix (25. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Ich mach's mal kurz:

2 Strände und 0 Fische :-/ 

Aber ein schöner Tag an der Küste.

Nächstes mal hoffentlich, sonst bekomme ich zum 6 mal Ärger.


----------



## xfishbonex (25. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Ich mach's mal kurz:
> 
> 2 Strände und 0 Fische :-/
> 
> ...


 Ach du ******* #qich hätte mal mitkommen sollen


----------



## Dr. Komix (25. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Ach du ******* #qich hätte mal mitkommen sollen



Ja, dann hatte ich nur die hälfte bezahlt für Spritt und doppelt anschiss bebommen fürs Whiskey saufen+rauchen!

Habe nich ein Tag für Dez.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (26. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Wieder zurück in HH....die Wetterprognose sagte s.... Wetter,aber egal....wer weiß wann ich dieses Jahr sonst nochmal loskomme...also mit nem Kumpel ab nach Südjütland...zu Beginn gab es kaum Wind...doch der baute sich langsam zum späten Nachmittag hin zu einem Sturm auf...doch 4h schöne Fischerei waren möglich.....gleich zu Anfang stieg bei mir ne blanke Ü40er ein,die kam mit nach Hause....später noch ein paar nette Kollegen aus dem Board getroffen ...greets@Nargos....dann bekam ich für ne Stunde ein Begleiter,der verdammt neugierig war.....irgendwann wurde ich ihm aber zu langweilig....später gab es noch ne "Kleene" die wieder schwimmt....mein Kollege ging leer aus....alles in einem....ein schöner Tag....:q


----------



## xfishbonex (26. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

geile robbe geiler fisch


----------



## Reverend Mefo (27. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Sauber #6

So einen Begleiter hatte ich dieses Jahr auch schon...|bla:


----------



## xfishbonex (27. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Hallo Leute 
ich wollte eigentlich ja nicht los bei den wetter |kopfkratsüd west ne 7-8 in böen 9-10|bigeyes ich bin denn trotzdem losgefahren 
stress und so 
christopf wollte dich heut morgen noch anrufen :cschuldige 
also ab auf die insel 
eine kleine untermaßige und ne fette braune 60 auf ne sandfarbene garnele nicht lange überlegt ab am galgen 
lg andre :q


----------



## Meerforellenfan (27. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> ich wollte eigentlich ja nicht los bei den wetter |kopfkratsüd west ne 7-8 in böen 9-10|bigeyes ich bin denn trotzdem losgefahren
> stress und so
> christopf wollte dich heut morgen noch anrufen :cschuldige
> ...



petri, die braune laicht wohl nicht mehr :q


----------



## Reverend Mefo (27. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Schönes Ding Andre! #6

Ich wollte eigentlich auch los dieses Wochenende, aber hier lagen alle flach ... #q

Naja, an meinen Stränden war eh kein Wasser mehr :q


----------



## Nargos (28. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Moin,
ich war am samstag mit 2 kumpels in südjütland unterwegs, wo wir dann auch Mr. Drillinger trafen und uns etwas austauschten...
wir waren zum sonnenaufgang am wasser doch es tat sich erstmal nichts bei uns. erst um die mittagszeit konnte ich die erste meerforelle fangen.
da ich mein maßband im auto vergessen hatte und mein auge mir sagte, dass der fisch vielleicht gerade so maß hat durfte der silberbarren wieder schwimmen.

das kristallklare wasser machte die fischerei nicht unbedingt einfacher. einen fisch habe ich noch verloren und einen nachläufer gehabt.
einer meiner kumpels konnte auf dem rückweg noch 2 kleine von ca. 30cm fangen. der immer stärkere wind und die noch vor uns liegenden 2,5 stunden heimfahrt brachten uns dann zum aufhören.

alles in allem ein wirklich schöner tag auch wenn man keinen fisch mitnehmen konnte... 
gruß nochmal an Arne!! ich hoffe man trifft sich nochmal!


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (28. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



Nargos schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich war am samstag mit 2 kumpels in südjütland unterwegs, wo wir dann auch Mr. Drillinger trafen und uns etwas austauschten...
> wir waren zum sonnenaufgang am wasser doch es tat sich erstmal nichts bei uns. erst um die mittagszeit konnte ich die erste meerforelle fangen.
> da ich mein maßband im auto vergessen hatte und mein auge mir sagte, dass der fisch vielleicht gerade so maß hat durfte der silberbarren wieder schwimmen.
> ...



Petri zur "Kleenen"....ja,der Wind war später ein echtes Problem....jep,wir werden uns sehen........


----------



## Meerforellenfan (30. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Nach Monaten endlich wieder am Wasser ......von 14 - 16 Uhr in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs, eine maßige und zwei untermaßige, bis auf einen Absacker alles verwertet War ein toller sonniger Nachmittag und die neue Rute hat endlich auch mal Salzwasser gesehen!
Morgen veruche ich es noch mal, vielleicht treffe ich ja dann auch mal auf die nächste Generation    ;-)


----------



## xfishbonex (30. November 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

:gpetriheil #6hoffentlich bleibt es so mild :vik:


----------



## Dr. Komix (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :gpetriheil #6hoffentlich bleibt es so mild :vik:




Ja mit regen und viel Wind!


----------



## chrbusch (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

>... vielleicht treffe ich ja dann auch mal auf die nächste Generation

Also, ich wünsche dir eher, auf die vorige Generation zu treffen.

cbu


----------



## xfishbonex (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Ja mit regen und viel Wind!


 dieses weekend ist es mir egal wie das wetter ist:qnächstes weekend ist viel wichtiger


----------



## Meerforellenfan (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



chrbusch schrieb:


> >... vielleicht treffe ich ja dann auch mal auf die nächste Generation
> 
> Also, ich wünsche dir eher, auf die vorige Generation zu treffen.
> 
> cbu




hat funktioniert danke, war aber noch eine generation davor.....

die großmutter war so freundlich nach 30 metern schnur den blinker gleich mitzunehmen und schüss zu sagen;+


----------



## misfits83 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

moin,
 waren heute morgen das erste mal auf mefo los, und konnten unser glück kaum glauben alls nach ner viertel stunde der erste bis kam :vik: und das gerade mal 3m vor meinen füßen! zwar war das nur eine mit etwa 35 cm aber ein richtiges kraftpaket.  das machte richtig laune.
nach ein paar weiteren würfen kam den die nächste aber leider auch nicht viel größer.
dan kam bei meinem bruder ein richtiger schlag in die rute und die erste gute hing am seil!! echt der hammer wie die loslegen |bigeyes
alls sie den bei ihm war und er hingriff zum landen war sie weg 
na ja es hatte ja super angefangen danach kamm leider nichts mehr. 
aber  nun weiß ich warum das so schtigmachend ist |supergri

alle fische schwimmen wieder und dürfen in ein paar jahren nochmal beissen #h

ich glaube ich werde nun öffter mal an den strand fahren,
ist ja von flensburg nicht so weit.
so das was erstmal.
nis dan und 

petrie heil


----------



## finnson (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

keine fänge?


----------



## Salziges Silber (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Nüscht und nochmal nüscht, drei Stunden in der Früh und keinen Kontakt!
Hab gerade ne Info reinbekommen, zu dritt 8 Mefo und eine Regenbogner, die Mefos fast alle Untermaßig!
Werde meine Aktivitäten wenn möglich auch in die Nachmittagsstunden verlegen und die Platzwahl überarbeiten, reingehauen...


----------



## Salziges Silber (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

So ist es, der gute alte Grenzstreifen!
Es gabt Leute, die sind nach der Wende durch ein Loch im Zaun in den Osten zum Mefoangeln geflohen.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Ja, jetzt kommen sie ganz offiziell mit so weißen Schiffen mit vorne TRA dann stehen und langen Netzen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

...bin ich der einzige,der auf dem Dezember Trööt unterwegs ist,oder habe ich da was verpasst.....


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Ich hab das mal in den Dezembertröt verschoben.


----------



## Rosi (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2011*

Petri Heil zu dir und schreib noch dazu, daß die Mefo aus S-H ist. In Meck-Pom ist noch 3 Tage Schonzeit.


----------

